# Which Look bike for a sprinter?



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

As the title suggests what would be the best model for a sprinter type? I got the OK from the wife to purchase a road frame and have narrowed it down to a Pinarello F4:13 and maybe a Look frame. FYI I am 5'10" 210lbs and ride primarily as a track rider so more of a "true" sprinter (ie. no endurance- so you won't see me riding more than 40-50miles). Confort is not an issue just stiffness...in both the main triangle and the rear triangle. 

Any other suggestions/experiences would be very much appreciated as well. 

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

From what I have read, the Look 595 Origion and 585 Ultra have a "similar" stiffness. If you are looking for Look's stiffest ride, I think that the 595 Ultra (claimed 15% stiffer than the 595 Origion) is the ride you are looking for. I have one on the way, but can't comment further than that on it. I have a 565 right now that is a really wonderful ride, but not the strait stiffness that I am looking for at the moment. I was looking between the 595 Ultra and a Ridley Noah, but the geometry of the Look is better for me.
The 595 Ultra and a stiff bar/ stem combo with most any modern external bearing crankset and you should be good to go.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Welcomedmat,
Thanks for the suggestion. I was hoping that the 585 would have been stiff enough (due to cost and seatpost). I guess after reading about some people having seats slightly askew I was worried the 595 would not be the best choice. A crooked saddle seems to be a pet peeve of mine. 

By the way, would a 585 ultra be just as stiff as the 595 origin? It's hard to believe that Look would make the 595 considerably stiffer than the 585 ultra. 

Dan


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

hppy4u said:


> Welcomedmat,
> Thanks for the suggestion. I was hoping that the 585 would have been stiff enough (due to cost and seatpost). I guess after reading about some people having seats slightly askew I was worried the 595 would not be the best choice. A crooked saddle seems to be a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> By the way, would a 585 ultra be just as stiff as the 595 origin? It's hard to believe that Look would make the 595 considerably stiffer than the 585 ultra.
> ...


Hi Dan,

The 585 Ultra is actually a tad bit stiffer than the 595 origin; the 595 Ultra is the stiffest bike in the line. At this point, the crooked seat tube issue seems to be pretty limited. Before the thread on RBR, I had seen one come back to us for this problem. If you order a 595 Ultra, it's pretty likely that your's will be fine. That being said, it's an easy thing to check before building the bike up, and if there were a problem with your bike we'd replace it ASAP.

Best Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## vclune (Oct 26, 2006)

The 595 Ultra is the frame for you, I have the 595 Ultra and weigh 209.8 today. Yes I am sensitive of my weight. This bike is awesome for a powerful rider, no downside, except price. I guess they figure if they make it good enough people will pay and I did.

My buddy has the 585 Ultra, he is 160 lbs.. good frame for his weight, but not mine.

If you don't get the 595 Ultra you will always wish you had. The seat post cutting or straightness is no issue whatsoever.


----------

